# Steinhatchee?



## jonterr

Looks like I'm going mid March. Have never been there , and have no idea what to expect, or where to start. 
Anybody have a little advice?
Thanks!


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> Looks like I'm going mid March. Have never been there , and have no idea what to expect, or where to start.
> Anybody have a little advice?
> Thanks!


So, is this one of those places that everyone goes to fish, but no one talks about it?
Help!!!


----------



## anytide

View attachment 6369

the bottom is hard
the trout are big
topwater in march
-stay in channel until deep enough, then drift/ pole the flats.


----------



## jonterr

anytide said:


> View attachment 6369
> 
> the bottom is hard
> the trout are big
> topwater in march
> -stay in channel until deep enough, then drift/ pole the flats.


Sounds good!


----------



## Zika

The rocks get up and move around in the middle of the night. Watch your depth and charts carefully. 

Topwater plugs, Aqua Dream 3/8-ounce gold spoons and DOA gold/glow 3-inch shrimp year-round.


----------



## jonterr

Zika said:


> The rocks get up and move around in the middle of the night. Watch your depth and charts carefully.
> 
> Topwater plugs, Aqua Dream 3/8-ounce gold spoons and DOA gold/glow 3-inch shrimp year-round.


Thanks
I appreciate the input!


----------



## Vertigo

To play it safe, stay in the channel until marker 7/8 before heading south. It's shallow inshore but the near shore flats hold fish. Run south about 9 miles and then work inshore around Pepperfish Keys. On a low tide, it's can be very shallow out about a mile from the visible shoreline. There are a few rocks, but I never saw them move.


----------



## MariettaMike

jonterr said:


> Anybody have a little advice?


 take a spare prop


----------



## jonterr

MariettaMike said:


> take a spare prop


Sounds like a nice area!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Wrap a rosary around your lower unit and pray. Dallus creek has been good lately, as have any of the flats to the north of the river mouth.


----------



## MariettaMike

Ramp One

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...7b34c213!8m2!3d29.6729151!4d-83.3924961?hl=en

Ramp Two

https://www.google.com/maps/place/29°33'30.2"N+83°23'30.1"W/@29.558397,-83.3938917,984m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d29.558397!4d-83.391703?hl=en


----------



## jonterr

That last one looks a little off the beaten path

Looks like there's gonna be 6 of us now!
3 couples!
Where's the best oyster bar?


----------



## lpg

a lot of fun, not sure if there is scalloping that time of year(not a local). but the scalloping is pretty fun, you don't get much food really but the experience is cool-and once you find them, its easy pickings.

we found some redfish in the creeks and creek mouths, and I have heard trout on the flats.

pretty quiet town, we stayed at a rental home and had to trailer boat in and out every day.

cool place to go, just don't think it is the kind of place you can spend more than a few days( unless you will be on the water all day).


----------



## jonterr

lpg said:


> a lot of fun, not sure if there is scalloping that time of year(not a local). but the scalloping is pretty fun, you don't get much food really but the experience is cool-and once you find them, its easy pickings.
> 
> we found some redfish in the creeks and creek mouths, and I have heard trout on the flats.
> 
> pretty quiet town, we stayed at a rental home and had to trailer boat in and out every day.
> 
> cool place to go, just don't think it is the kind of place you can spend more than a few days( unless you will be on the water all day).


We will only be there 3 days.staying waterfront, with a boat slip. Will be on the water a lot, and eat seafood at night!
Maybe some cold drinks!


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> We will only be there 3 days.staying waterfront, with a boat slip. Will be on the water a lot, and eat seafood at night!
> Maybe some cold drinks!


Anybody else have any input?
Thanks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Can't beat Fiddlers for dinner


----------



## jonterr

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Can't beat Fiddlers for dinner


Ok
We'll check it out


----------



## jonterr

Well
We fished Fri and Sat
Not sure if the fishing sucked, or we did!


----------



## Zika

Tough weekend with that front/high pressure. I fished Monday further north and there was very little water, breezy conditions and chilly. Found some reds but they weren't real cooperative. Better luck next time.


----------



## anytide

high pressure will shut them down, gotta hit it before the front when the baro drops, but you go when you can go....
thats fishing.
i went camping in ocala national forest instead -prolly the last cold weather of the year and had a big bon fire and drank.
better luck next time!


----------

